# Indiana Jones Ain't Got Nothin' On Me - Escape: The Curse of The Temple!



## MerricB (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting - text that is almost impossible to read using the classic view.

Please don't change the text colour - EN World can be view with either a white background or a black background. The default text colour changes. Your overrides don't.


----------



## mattingly (Nov 3, 2013)

The soundtrack really adds to the fun of playing.

--
Dave Mattingly
BlackWyrm Games


----------

